# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  новая фичка на айфоне

## prostochel

надеюсь все знают что такое HUD)
нашел HUD навигатор HUDWAY в аппсторе - все просто, кладешь на дашборд экран отображается на стекле - получаешь дорогу с поворотами и скорость.
изображение двоится, с маршрута вылетаю
кто то юзает? есть такие проблемы?
бесплатно тут https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/id673146260

----------


## krokodili4

Аналогичная ситуация, и тут таких наверное много, какая то недоработка.

----------


## Рома_Я

Тоже самое один в один! Задумка хорошо, но  не доработана.

----------

